# MAG - Magmatic Resources



## System (21 February 2017)

Magmatic Resources Limited is a mineral exploration company specifically formed to purchase four Gold, Copper/Gold porphyry, and base metals exploration projects in East Lachlan, NSW from Gold Fields.

It is anticipated that MAG will list on the ASX during March 2017.

https://magmaticresources.com


----------



## greggles (23 October 2019)

MAG has really taken off in the last couple of months. It is re-focusing on its East Lachlan assets and has recently raised $2.2 million via the issue of 27.5 million new fully paid ordinary shares at 8c per share.

They intend to immediately commence planning a high impact drilling programme starting at the Lady Ilse prospect which is adjacent to Alkane Resources recent Boda and Kaiser discoveries.

I haven't read too deeply into the most recent announcements but those who managed to get in on the placement are in the money already with MAG currently trading at 13c.

Will be looking a little deeper into this one.


----------



## HelloU (25 April 2020)

Bump
Report on drilling due in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (1 May 2020)

Hey mate I took a punt on this one today. I saw the uptick in the chart and think it will keep moving in that direction until the results come back. The hard bit will be whether to sell before or after the results are announced.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 November 2020)

just posted this on new thread AGC





						AGC - Australian Gold and Copper
					

Third time lucky?  AGC turns up in Delisted.com.au twice                                                                                                                                                                                                               AGINCOURT RESOURCES LIMITED AGC...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




AGC’s projects are contributed by *Magmatic Resources (MAG) *and New South Resources (NSR) at a valuation of $10.0 million. There will be an 80% in-specie distribution of AGC shares to MAG and NSR shareholders, with the remaining 20% held by MAG and NSR

Looked up NSR, there is a website which seems to be inactive since 2018 and no ASX listing. Privately held?


			New South Resources


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 November 2022)

MAG has been spinning the wheels for a while.  Now in a Trading Halt, with a report it is looking to raise $2-3 million  (even though it was "_well funded to execute its current exploration programs with $4.268M cash at hand at the end of the September quarter and an additional $0.217M received from the conversion of options subsequent to the end of the quarter_")

_- Exploration activities during the Sept quarter focused on high impact drilling at the Myall Project near the central-western New South Wales town of Narromine 
- A total of 2,900 metres has been drilled to date at the Corvette Prospect at Myall, with planned drilling expanded from the initial 3,000 metre program to 8,000 metres during the quarter_

Recent continuing rainfall has likely slowed things down.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 December 2022)

Another one in the copper-gold hunt in Lachlan fold belt with its Myall project near Narromine in central NSW.

Raised $3million from sophs at 11c and hoping for a million more in a SPP. But the SP is underwater and has been extended till early in tne new year.

MAG finished off its 2022 drilling program reporting a third successive 400m-plus copper-gold intersection at the Corvette prospect within the broader Myall project area. Grades were typical of the large-scale copper-gold porphyries elsewhere in the region.. More assay results are due late in January.

*Trading around 9c for a market cap under $30 million.*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Tuesday at 3:17 PM)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Raised $3million from sophs at 11c and hoping for a million more in a SPP. But the SP is underwater and has been extended till early in tne new year. *...Trading around 9c for a market cap under $30 million.*



Some true believers out there, it would  seem..  MAG _"received valid applications for 2,800,000 shares under the SPP, raising a total of $280,000 (before costs_)". These were priced at 10c, which was the same as the revised placement price.

*. ... has been a bit of buying today, nudging up to 9.6c.*


----------

